# Does anyone know if a DB Fad-50 ErzIII car was ever made in gscale?



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

I have seen it in 1:32 scale Markiln but never in 1:22/1:24 scales Piko or LGB. Have any of you seen one; if so who produced it? Thanks..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the best place to ask your other question about your loco and how it will look with certain cars.... or start a new thread on that question here... 

(Dodgers) Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a standard gauge car. It is very unlikely that it would have been made in 1:20.3/22.5/or 24. Those are for narrow gauge prototypes. Chuck


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet in anything other than 1:32. Keep an eye on Piko, though, if anyone was to bring it out it would likely be them. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what the heck does it do? Is it a covered hopper with side dumps or what? 

Wild looking! 

Greg


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

Class F - Special open high-sided wagons
Saddle-bottomed wagons 

Saddle-bottomed wagons are large-volume hoppers are exclusively unloaded by gravity and are therefore classed as self-discharging hoppers. Unlike normal hopper wagons, however, their discharge cannot be controlled and the entire load must be dropped. To unload the flaps on the side swing out allowing the load to empty. This is aided by the floor which slopes downwards on both sides like a gable roof. The discharging chutes on either side are relatively high up. These wagons are frequently seen in unit trains for transporting bulk goods such as coal or mineral ore from mines or ports to steelworks or power stations. 
They are normally open top, as to why they discharge on the sides... That's the way they choose to do it. I'm sure that they have a reason, i just don't know what it is....


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

found one in Scale 1:22,5, build by Magnus: 

http://magnusbahn.de/components/com_ponygallery/img_thumbnails/20081105_2061899638_dsc_0001tifa3.jpg 

Regards 

Toney


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I expect the side discharge is to speed the unloading. We recieve bulk material at work, and the unload time is 45 minutes. Especially coal and iron ore, consumed in huge volumes, the unload time would be a big deal for productivity and manpower.


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

Posted By Toney on 10 Jan 2013 04:03 PM 
Hi, 

found one in Scale 1:22,5, build by Magnus: 

http://magnusbahn.de/components/com_ponygallery/img_thumbnails/20081105_2061899638_dsc_0001tifa3.jpg 

Regards 

Toney 

Toney,

That was an interesting web site, thanks for finding that, I would have never looked there. In-fact I did not know Magnus was still around; didn't they make all the South African and Argentinian Garrett locos for LGB way back in the 70s? A lot of neat stuff, on the site, just a bit out of my price range.
thank you for sharing,
ss


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

right you are, Magnus still exist and they make great stuff. 

URL= http://www.magnusbahn.de/ 

Yes, and a look in early days you find here 

http://www.fgb-berlin.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=5354&mode=search 

http://www.fgb-berlin.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=5351&mode=search 

http://www.fgb-berlin.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=5353&mode=search 

Have fun 

Toney


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You may also want to check out KM-1, as they make a nice side discharge hopper--not quite the same as your coal car but worth taking a look. 

Keith


----------

